# 69 Ram Air III Piece



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello,

What is the piece called that attaches to the lower Ram Air Pan that has the hose from the heat diaphragms connected to it and then a smaller hose from that to the top of the intake manifold? I've been going through all the online parts places and can't find it. I think it is some kind of valve but i am unable to find it.


Thanks,
Chris


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's a numbered parts diagram (it shows both Ram Air III and Ram Air IV)

http://home.comcast.net/~gtopercy/Pictures/6970rapic.jpg

Which piece (number) are you talking about?

Bear


----------



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Part #34


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Gotcha. That piece is a temperature sensing vacuum valve. That's the switch that controls the vacuum diaphragms in the upper air pan (part 41). When the engine is "cold" the switch routes vacuum so that the diaphragms shut off the hood scoops and instead pull warm air from around the exhaust manifolds via the two tubes (Ram Air IV) or one tube (Ram Air III) that connect to the fitting(s) around the exhaust manifold on the drivers side and the intake manifold exhaust crossover on the passenger side (Ram Air IV only). The part is available from ThePartsPlaceInc.com, their part number is CB10780Z. I believe the non-Ram Air dual snorkel air cleaner used the same part to control the diaphragm on the snorkels to accomplish the same thing.

Bear


----------



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you soo much. Not sure why the other places don't sell it...


----------

